# UVA/UVB & heat bulb distance



## ashleighnicol (Apr 28, 2011)

I purchased a 100W "Powersun" UVB/UVA & heat bulb for my young leopard tortoise (by zoomed). However, the product does not give any exact specifications as to how far the the light penetrates from the bulb and merely says it should be used for "20 gallons or larger terrariums". Consequently, I don't know what distance above the terrarium it should be elevated to provide my little guy all the light he needs without it being too intense. Does anybody out there have any experience with this particular bulb type? Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## jrholls (Apr 28, 2011)

You need to get a reliable thermometer and check the temperatures. I'd say start w/ the bulb 1 ft from the enclosure, then move closer or farther as necessary to get the temps right. I use the same bulbs for my russian, they work great 
I'm sure someone on here can tell you the correct temperature range for leopard torts


----------



## coreyc (Apr 28, 2011)

It should be no lower then 12 " but if that is to hot then move it up a little until you get the right temp do you have a temp gun to check ?


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2011)

I put my bulbs over a flat rock or piece of slate and use both an infrared temp gun and a thermometer with a remote probe to set the distance just right. For my leopards, I like a basking spot of right around 100 degrees, directly under the hottest part of the bulb. This will usually be accomplished with the bulb 12-18 inches away, but let your thermometer be your guide. Also, let the bulb beat down on your flat rock for at least a couple of hours to get a good reading, and check it from time to time to verify that you've got it right.

... and... don't forget to build a safe outdoor enclosure of some sort, and put your little one out in the sun as often as you can. Its very good for them in many ways.


----------

